# Should a Bd be rather lathergic during a shed?



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Well my Bd is being rather lazy, he is shedding, but i have never noticed a decrease in activity over the year i have had him.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What are your temps like?

Normally in winter a beardie will become less active. It's a temperature thing... A lot of people actually send them into burmation so that they're fit and ready for breeding in the spring.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

my basking is around 97 to 101 depending on the wind. (THe whole house is drafty!) cooler end around 80s. Still the same diet and supplementation he has had since he was in my care


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Might just be the over all time of year for him then...

Is your UVB light 'up to date'? (As in, have you changed it recently and if not is it about time to change it?) And what type of supplements are you giving him - Calcium, D3, Multivitamin?


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

I do think it is time to change my UVB, he gets all that u mentioned d3, without d3, and multi vit. But today he is fine rather active maybe it was yesterday he iddnt like


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They can be moody.

As well, I find sometimes when my beardie is a bit 'blocked up' he can get a little lethargic and doesn't have any keen interest in eating. Up the temps or give a luke warm bath in shallow water. This will help with digestion and also perhaps loosen whatever's blocked.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Havent had time to get a new UVB. But he is no longer lethargic, I think u might have been right he did leave me a german shepard sized pile the other day. And i did up the temps a but got the bask to sit around 105.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

during the winter mine seems to be slowing down and resting more too. I dont plan to breed her this year (she is an adult) but im just letting her rest. I still offer her salad daily and bugs too. Rarely toches the salad but still loves the bugs. This morning i was even suprised she was sitting up awake at 7:00 this morning.

Just take him or her out and give baths feed live insects let roam around floor for a bit ... (under supervision)


----------

